# double smoked bacon?  opinions requested



## seadog92

I've been making bacon for a while, and love it!!!  I usually just take it from the Cookshack, package and store for use.  I just received my new A-maze-n smoker, and wondered about giving a hunk of my latest batch of maple bacon a few hours of hickory cold smoke.  Have any of you "double smoked" your bacon after the original hot smoking?

By the way, here's my recipe for a full belly of spicy bacon.  I've had people curse me after eating this, as it's spoiled them for eating any other bacon.  They might be exaggerating a bit, but then again, maybe not.  After rubbing the belly, I let cure 7 days, rinse, dry then smoke for 4 hours using Mesquite until I.T. hits 152. 

For one 10lb belly:
2tsp cure #1
1/2 cp kosher salt
1/2 cp brown Sugar
1/4 cp each smoked black pepper, granulated garlic, smoked paprika, red pepper.
1 1/2 tbs oregano


----------



## daveomak

Yep.....  I've added store bought bacon to the smoker...   Add it in a colander to smoke..  Flip or stir frequently....   It don't take long... lots of surface area to absorb the smoke....   I usually do ends an pieces for additives to other dishes.....  

Dave


----------



## indycolt13

I am not sure if what I do is considered "double-smoking", but that is what I call it.  After the 1st smoking, and I mean heavy, heavy smoking, I throw it in the fridge for a couple of hours then smoke the heck out of it again.  Compared side-by-side with the single-smoke method, the double has much more flavor.  I also don't cold smoke it.


----------



## wombat

I have cold smoked the cured belly for a couple of hours then put in the fridge overnight before hot smoking. It definitely increases the smoke taste. sometimes a little too much


----------



## allen

I never thought of smoking -ends and pieces- , good idea Dave, I do remember when I couldn buy them $3.00 a box and now they are around $9.00 a box, smoking them seems good for salads and baked beans. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## daveomak

Allen said:


> I never thought of smoking -ends and pieces- , good idea Dave, I do remember when I couldn buy them $3.00 a box and now they are around $9.00 a box, smoking them seems good for salads and baked beans. Thanks for the idea.




Allen, morning....   If the pack is really fatty, save and freeze the extra fat for sausage making....  it's good fat for making sausage when you need some....


----------



## chef jimmyj

You can keep smoking that Bacon as many times as you wish. It is best to Cold smoke one or more times before Hot smoking as flavor builds better on raw meat. Speaking of belly fat and trim, the newest episode of DDD on Food Network featured a Chicken Sausage where the Chef mixed chunks of uncured bacon with chicken thighs. The result was extremely juicy yet Guy Fieri claimed the chicken flavor was dominant. It looked great...JJ


----------

